
Show HN: Business Name Generator Powered by AI - mohit_agg
https://aidomainsearch.com/business-name-generator
======
teapot01
Tried a couple of random words - seems to mostly just add short 1-3 letter
suffixes like "to", "and" and "he/she".

I don't see the value proposition

